# My SWCP enclosure is almost done..



## GilesColey (Mar 23, 2015)

Almost completed the enclosure, can I have some suggestions for the best substrate for my SW carpet

Pretty happy with my first attempt, thanks a lot, I appreciate everyone who given me advice on here


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Mar 23, 2015)

I would recommend Kritters Crumble and will look nice in that enclosure, well done looks great.


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for that, I will have a look, can you get it from Bunnings or is it better to get it online?

Someone told me small pebbles will be nice (mix various colors to keep in with theme), can you use pebbles for a python enclosure, I can imagine the cleaning will be a pain


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah might make cleaning a bit more time consuming but go with what suits you, i've never been to a pet store that doesnt have kritters crumble not sure about bunno's though.


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 23, 2015)

ok thanks mate, those pet shops are a bloody rip-off though. I always try finding it elsewhere first


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Mar 23, 2015)

GilesColey said:


> ok thanks mate, those pet shops are a bloody rip-off though. I always try finding it elsewhere first



lol yeah best price ive found is $15 for a bag some places are $20+ though...


----------



## Snowman (Mar 24, 2015)

Most new keepers are worried about aesthetics and as such tend to use substrate that looks more natural. Kritters crumble would be one of the better looking ones. When looking for a substrate you want it to be absorbent as well as practical. There is a fair bit of fluid released with adult SW carpet pythons when they go to the toilet. 
These days I use newspaper or breeders choice kitty litter. The kitty litter is great for smells but the newspaper is quick and easy to parcel up and change. Of course they are ugly substrates, but I have too many enclosures to warrant displays and really I got sick of cleaning. 
Your display looks nice, I would consider a few forked branches. Carpets love curling up in the fork of a branch


----------



## Firedrake (Mar 24, 2015)

Kritters Krumble is just that coco peat stuff you can get in a block isn't it?


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for that Snowman, appreciate the advice

Yeah, I have 2 more nice branches to go in and I'm also putting a tight piece of rope at 45 degrees as well as she seems to love climbing up the rope I have used for her befoer

She is now 60cm long, is there a recommended age/length for her to move into a larger enclosure like this


----------



## Snowman (Mar 24, 2015)

As long as it has sufficient hides it should be fine to go in. If it stops eating it's because it is stressed and you will have to revert to the tub for a bit longer.


----------



## Virides (Mar 24, 2015)

To help keep your awesome enclosure clear of smudges on your glass/acrylic panels, I recommend using our finger grips - http://www.virides.com.au/shop

Our finger grips come in a variety of materials and styles. They are very easy to install - clean the glass, peel and stick. Instant use with no curing required.

Payments are serviced securely by PayPal so we can accept Credit/Debit Cards or Bank Transfer.
We also use Australia Post for all of our deliveries.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 25, 2015)

[MENTION=23918]Virides[/MENTION] just had a look at ur site.so to post large aspidites finger grips to boronia heights it will cost $10.55?


----------



## Virides (Mar 25, 2015)

Porkbones said:


> @Virides just had a look at ur site.so to post large aspidites finger grips to boronia heights it will cost $10.55?



Hello Porkbones,

That should be coming out to $8.50. I will need to let our web developer know that the postage system isn't operating as expected. We are currently in the process of upgrading our website which includes a postage upgrade. I will notify him of the problem and have this addressed.

In the meantime if you would like to purchase, you can PM me with the items you would like, you name and mailing address. I will then manually do up an invoice through PayPal (I will need your email address for this). You do not need PayPal for this to work.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ajwill (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks amazing! The fake rock wall fits in well.


----------

